# Heavy duty spincast reel recommendations?



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I may be taking my teenage son up to Canada fishing this summer. I'm thinking of getting a spincast outfit that can handle 15 to 20 lb test line, but still work fairly smoothly.

He's fished there before, but with the regular Zebco 33/Johnson Century type outfits with 8-10 lb line, if he gets into northerns they break him clean off. Even if u used a wire leader, the fish pull hard enough to break your line if the drags don't work well. (Myself, i use a baitcaster and a medium duty spinning outfit which works great, but i doubt i'll teach him to use those, he's too much into skateboarding.)

So, i'd like a heavy spincast outfit that could toss a half ounce spinnerbait, and might do double duty fishing with live bait for catfish and other large fish around here. Any suggestions?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

check out the zebco hawg seeker or saltwater reel.those should suit your needs.there are a few other makers of spincast reels also.personally i'm no zebco fan,but they are very popular and i believe in using what you're comfortable with.
those are lager reels that will handle at least 20 pound test line.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

http://www.zebco.com/products/SC_hawgseeker.html
Just up the big road from you.
M C SPORTING GOODS 904 NO CABLE ROAD LIMA OH 45805 419-222-1144


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Nevermind, thought you were asking for a spinning outfit..


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

808 magnums rnt bad either i have one that i let my wife use for cats, and it holds 25 lbs. line/125 yds. with bait alert. but that hawgseeker i havnt seen yet and since it has lights and flashy things the wifey might like that one, u know how wifes are its gotta be flashy and purdy lmfao but i dont complain she likes to cat fish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks - both of those reels look interesting. I think i saw the Hawg Seeker here locally. I might get the reel but hook it up with a more conventional casting rod. I like a little longer handle, but not quite so much as in the combo.


----------



## barefoot boy (Mar 7, 2005)

You might try this one.

http://www.abu-garcia.com/prod.php?k=50151&sk=50037&p=PUR1276 (1117597)

Abumatics used to have oscillating spools. These would wind the line on the reel very well, avoiding the bunching up that many spincast reels experience.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

How about a larger sized spinning reel. I've never had any luck with spincast reels. Too much stuff to worry about and not enough torque in the gears, or a decent drag. Not to mention it is a pain taking off the cover if any knots or tangles get in the line. Best suited for bluegill or crappie if you ask me, and young kids.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Bite my line is right, 1st hook up with a 25# pike will wipe out a spincast reel.
It may still work but will sound like a haybaler when reeling it.
Try a Shimano Spirex 4000 spinning reel, It has a trigger to release the bale and is easy to learn to cast. Also has the guts to reel in the biguns. $59


----------



## jimofcfd (Feb 14, 2005)

You might want to look at a Rhino RSC5 setup. I believe Rhino is now owned by Zebco, but I think the reels are heavier built. My wife uses all 3 sizes of this reel and likes them.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

The spirex reels are tough I have a mess of them from the 1000s to the 4000 the 1000s have taken a beating and still run smoothe the 4000 doesnt get used as much but it is a work horse and easy to use.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Look for a Johnson Javelin spincast reel. I have 2. They will freak you out. They look like baitcasters. You should have seen the looks on peoples faces when my 7 year old son was using his. I had never received so many compliments on how well i taught my son to cast using a baitcaster. Never told them it was a spincast.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's the reel.


----------



## barefoot boy (Mar 7, 2005)

Very interesting.


----------

